

Advice for Ph.D. students from Tony Hoare [video] - nlohmann
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3777256219801905839&hl=en#

======
olliesaunders
Could someone who's watched it summarize what he discusses.

------
Bjoern
Thank you for that. Very good advice actually, especially the first part of
mentioning the merit of other works.

On a side note, does anyone have good advice of how to motivate yourself while
in PhD studies? I am now in year three and have lost all my drive due to the
"broken academic" environment.

~~~
jsyedidia
Every environment is broken in some way or other. Try to make it work for you
to do what you want as well as you can. I personally am inspired by all the
work that Charles Babbage tried to do and managed to do more than a century
ago without having his dream (a computer) at his disposal. Remember, a modern
desktop or laptop computer would be a super-computer worth millions of dollars
just say 25 years ago. Just imagine what Babbage would give to be in your
shoes. So if you own a computer, your environment isn't completely broken. Do
the best with the tools you have.

~~~
Bjoern
Thank you for that.

